# How do you 'clean up the mane?'



## circlec (Jun 3, 2010)

Someone mentioned that they'd like to see my ASP's mane cleaned up a bit. If you'd like to look at the pics, the thread is in the Pony Talk section and it's called 'Serious Confo Opinions Please.'

Now, keep in mind I have no experience showing ASP's or Minis. The only showing I know is AQHA. On that note, what do you guys do to the mane and what do you use? And what would your tips be as far as my pony is concerned? Also keep in mind that I will be showing him in open pony halter 53" & under in local shows. He is not registered that I'm aware of, so no breed shows for us.

Another question... since it's an open pony halter class, could I just put a western type show halter on him and show him in western attire like I would at an AQHA show (kind of like a stock type pony) or whould that be dumb??

Thanks in advance =)


----------



## disneyhorse (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello...

The forelocks are usually cut down so there is less hair, by either making the bridle path continue forward, or trimming some of the shorter, fluffy hair from the underside of the forelock. It doesn't have to be as thin as a pencil, but a thick, fluffy mane and forelock isn't generally desired in the halter ring. The less hair, the less gel you will have to squish into it. I am assuming in the AQHA you generally cut down the forelocks, I see mostly the pencil-thin ones in the halter horses.

As for the mane, you can make the bridle path a little longer so the mane doesn't overwhelm his neck. You want as full a mane as you can get (my stallion has wimpy hair, so I don't have a choice!) without it overwhelming the neck. You want to be able to see the neck from whatever side you are looking at the horse. So, a shorter bridle path will ensure that the throatlatch is visible. Then, with some shaving or pulling, you can thin out the mane. It should be shortened so it's not past the elbow or drops too far below the neck, but the goal is to stay "natural" you won't pull it straight like a QH halter horse or a Hunter horse you know.

Then, a slinky will help tame it down, and then some hair gel or Cowboy Magic gel will help keep it sleek. I think someone was just reacting to the "fluffy look" your pony has in the photos.

Hope that helps,

Andrea


----------



## circlec (Jun 3, 2010)

disneyhorse said:


> Hello...
> 
> The forelocks are usually cut down so there is less hair, by either making the bridle path continue forward, or trimming some of the shorter, fluffy hair from the underside of the forelock. It doesn't have to be as thin as a pencil, but a thick, fluffy mane and forelock isn't generally desired in the halter ring. The less hair, the less gel you will have to squish into it. I am assuming in the AQHA you generally cut down the forelocks, I see mostly the pencil-thin ones in the halter horses.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andrea. That helps a lot. I wasn't planning on doing it straight across like a QH =) I did know that much.


----------



## Leeana (Jun 3, 2010)

I think the secret to a good mane is a good shampoo and a GREAT conditioner...

I do the under cut on my shetlands like I do my miniatures, and then the same thing on the top of the mane but just enough to make it look "clean" and trim and get rid of those pesky little hairs that stick up...

I use human shampoo on my horses. I use the Suave Clarifying shampoo as its good to get the dirt ext lifted off and you can get a big bottle for like $1.50 at the dollar store. Then I use Suave "sleek" conditioner and let it sit on for a couple minutes before rinsing. I follow up with cowboy magic detangler and leave that in...works for me. I do the same for the tail.

Besides that, I do the same as Andrea basically..


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 4, 2010)

Undercutting seems to work, but be aware of what you will have over winter when it grows back in. You could take a rake to it and pull some of the hair out, but if you show all summer you have to remember where you raked.

The forelock should be slimmed down considerably, I find I have to not only cut a V of the small hairs, but take some of the long hairs out too.

A lot of people use some sort of hair gel to tame the mane and forelock.


----------



## circlec (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks guys...

Here is a before and after pic.... I attempted to 'clean' it up a little. Any other suggestions? Thining about taking him to a local show tomorrow for a pony halter class (if I can dig my clippers out)

Before:












After:


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 5, 2010)

Much better! I would not stretch his neck out so much when showing him. And I would gel his forelock and mane down when showing him too. You did a good job! Try to get him to lean from his butt up to his shoulders (instead of his neck stretched out).

Pretty boy!


----------

